# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: مكتبة كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط

## بديعي

مكتبة كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط:

مكـــتبة الكـــلــية
تعتبر مكتبة كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط من أهم المكتبات الجامعية المغربية. فبالإضافة إلى الرصيد الذي تشكل عن طريق الاقتناء والتبادل والإهداء خلال العقود الخمسة الماضية، وانطلاقا من ثمانينيات القرن الماضي بشكل خاص، فقد ورثت مكتبة الكلية جزءا من رصيد مكتبة معهد الدراسات العليا المغربية.

تضم المكتبة ما لا يقل عن 300.000 مادة مكتبية تتوزع إلى ما يلي: 95.651 عنوانا باللغة العربية و99.082 عنوانا باللغات الأجنبية (من بينها ما يناهز 30.000 عنوان مدرج ضمن تصنيف "المراجع الخاصة")، و550 مخطوطا وعشرات الوثائق، و135 من المطبوعات الحجرية، و2.368 مجلة باللغة العربية واللغات الأجنبية في حوالي 46.000 عدد، وأزيد من 4.000 رسالة وأطروحة جامعية تمت مناقشتها بالكلية، وما يناهز 53.000 خريطة، إضافة إلى مجموعة من المواد الإيقونوغرافية (صور وميكروفيش وتسجيلات صوتية) وعشرات من الأقراص المدمجة.

ووعيا من عمادة الكلية بالدور المركزي الذي يجب أن تلعبه المكتبة في مواكبة مختلف مشاريع التكوين والبحث، وبهدف الحفاظ على التميز الأكاديمي للمؤسسة، فقد شهدت المكتبة خلال السنتين الماضيتين تطبيق برنامجين اثنين:

يهدف البرنامج الأول إلى إعادة تأهيل مختلف مرافق المكتبة من خلال ترميم قاعات المطالعة ومرافق الإدارة ومدها بالمعدات ووسائل العمل الضرورية. وفي هذا الإطار، فقد تم افتتاح قاعة مطالعة جديدة بموقع أكدال قاعة المطالعة "حليمة فرحات"، وهي قاعة مجهزة وفق المعايير الدولية إذ تتيح إمكانية الولوج المباشر للرسائل والأطروحات الجامعية ولقسم من محتويات المكتبة، كما تتوفر على مصعد للربط بين طوابق المكتبة وعلى كاميرا للمراقبة.
أما البرنامج الثاني، فيهدف إلى الرفع من الاعتمادات المخصصة لاقتناء الكتب والاشتراك في المجلات العلمية المتخصصة وإلى تنشيط مختلف أشكال التبادل مع المؤسسات والهيئات ذات الاهتمامات المشتركة، كما يهدف إلى البحث عن موارد إضافية تسعف لتمكين المكتبة من القيام بوظيفتها على أكمل وجه.
فبرسم سنة 2009 اقتنت إدارة المكتبة ما يناهز 4.000 مؤلف -نسبة كبيرة منها في نسخ متعددة- لآخر الأبحاث والدراسات في اللغات والآداب والعلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية، إضافة إلى تجديد الاشتراك في عدد من المجلات الأكاديمية. كما تمكنت من الرفع من إيقاع التبادل الذي وصل إلى ما يناهز 671 عنوانا والحصول على أزيد من 1.500 عنوان برسم الإهداء (منظمات دولية أو إقليمية، مؤسسات حكومية مغربية وأجنبية، مكتبات وطنية، مراكز ثقافية، وأساتذة الكلية). فضلا عن عشرات المؤلفات والأقراص المدمجة التي توصلت بها المكتبة خلال الشهور الأخيرة وتهم اللغات والآداب والثقافات البرتغالية والكورية والصينية، وذلك في إطار شراكات التعاون الدولي القائمة بين جامعة محمد الخامس أكدال ومؤسسات مختلفة في هذه الدول.

أما المشاريع الجاري تنفيذها أو بصدد الإعداد لذلك (2009-2012)، فتتعلق بما يلي:

التجليد التدريجي لمجموع المراجع الخاصة. فمن أصل أزيد من 30.000 كتاب التي يضمها هذا التصنيف تم تجليد 2.434 كتابا، على أن تتواصل عملية التجليد بالنسبة للمجموعة المتبقية خلال السنوات الثلاث المقبلة. وتهدف هذه العملية إلى الحفاظ على الرصيد الذي ورثته المكتبة عن معهد الدراسات العليا المغربية لندرة أغلب الكتب التي يتشكل منها هذا الرصيد.
تجليد الرسائل والأطروحات الجامعية: وتهم هذه العملية أزيد من 2000 رسالة وأطروحة جامعية في حاجة ماسة إلى التجليد.
افتتاح قاعة مستقلة لعرض جزء من المراجع الخاصة ولعرض بعض مما تزخر به المكتبة من نفائس. وستستعمل هذه القاعة كذلك لإتاحة الفرصة أمام الباحثين للاطلاع على تلك المراجع.
إعادة نشر بعض أمهات الدراسات والأبحاث وبشكل خاص ما تحتفظ به المكتبة من منشورات معهد الدراسات المغربية العليا. وفي هذا الإطار، فقد تمت إعادة نشر كتاب Les mosquées de Fès et du nord du Maroc لـ Boris Maslow الصادر سنة 1937 بمبادرة من أكاديمية المملكة المغربية وذلك بمناسبة الذكرى 1200 لتأسيس مدينة فاس.
إحداث "مصلحة التواصل والبحث البيبليوغرافي" كما هو معمول به في عدد من الجامعات لمساعدة رواد المكتبة على البحث في رصيدها وفي رصيد غيرها من المكتبات مما هو متوافر عبر شبكة الانترنيت.
إقامة جناح خاص لمنشورات السيدات والسادة أساتذة المؤسسة منذ تأسيس الكلية إلى اليوم.
إصدار نشرة سنوية خاصة بالمكتبة تعرف بمقتنياتها وبأنشطتها ودخائرها، وتعرف بما يتصل بعالم المكتبة والمكتبة الجامعية على الخصوص.
إنتاج مجموعة من المحمولات الرقمية(CD-DVD) توفر للباحثين إمكانيات البحث في محتويات المكتبة حسب التخصصات.
اقتناء الأجهزة الخاصة بنظام الترقيم الإلكتروني (code à barre) لتسهيل عمليات التصنيف والإعارة الخارجية وصيانة رصيد المكتبة.
تعويض برنامج البحث المعمول به حاليا ببرنامج آخر يوفر إمكانيات أكبر للبحث في محتويات المكتبة.
التعريف بمنشورات أساتذة الكلية من خلال سلسلة اللقاءات التي أخذت في تنظيمها المكتبة.
مواصلة تنمية رصيد قاعة المطالعة في موقع العرفان لتواكب حاجيات التكوين والتأطير في مختلف تكوينات الإجازة.
تشغل مكتبة كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بالرباط والمستودعات التابعة لها ما يناهز 6.000 متر مربع. وتضع رهن إشارة السادة الأساتذة والباحثين وطلبة المؤسسة المنتمين لمختلف الأسلاك (إجازة وماستر ودكتوراه) قاعة للأساتذة وقاعة للخرائط وقاعتين اثنتين للمطالعة يشرف على إدارتها وتوفير الخدمات اللازمة طاقم يتكون من حوالي ثلاثين موظفا:

موقع العرفان: قاعة خاصة بطلبة الإجازة.
موقع أكدال: قاعة خاصة بالأساتذة وقاعة للخرائط وقاعة خاصة بطلبة الماستر والدكتوراه. كما تخصص هذه القاعة الأخيرة لاستقبال الباحثين الوافدين على مكتبة الكلية من داخل المغرب ومن خارجه.
كما توفر المكتبة خدمة الاطلاع على محتوياتها عبر البرنامج الخاص بإدارة رصيدها، وهو ما سيصبح متاحا في النصف الثاني من سنة 2010 عبر الموقع الخاص بالكلية على شبكة الانترنيت. تخضع الاستفادة من الخدمات التي توفرها المكتبة للضوابط المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي للمكتبة الذي تمت المصادق عليه من طرف مجلس المؤسسة والذي يجب على كل روادها التقيد بالمقتضيات الواردة فيه (توجد نسخة من النظام الداخلي عند مدخل جميع القاعات التابعة للمكتبة).

ومن أجل تسهيل استفادة الطلبة وعموم الباحثين من خدمات المكتبة، فقد تم اعتماد مبدأ التسجيل التلقائي في المكتبة لكل طلبة المؤسسة انطلاقا من الموسم الجامعي الحالي (2009-2010)، إذ هم الأمر في مرحلة أولى الطلبة الجدد في مسالك الإجازة والماستر والدكتوراه، على أن يمتد بعد ذلك ليشمل بقية طلبة الكلية. كما تم إحداث بطاقات خاصة بالباحثين الوافدين على المكتبة من المؤسسات الجامعية المغربية أو من المؤسسات الجامعية الأجنبية.

أوقات عمل المكتبة: من يوم الاثنين إلى يوم الجمعة من الساعة 8 والنصف صباحا إلى الساعة 5 والنصف مساءا

ذ.حليمة فرحات : فهرس مخطوطات كلية الآداب والعلوم الانسانية بالرباط (مرقون) 

تحتفظ كلية آداب الرباط بمجموعة مهمة من المخطوطات تجمعت لديها بسبب الأدوار الثقافية التي لعبتها منذ أن كانت مدرسة للغة العربية واللهجات البربرية عند تأسيسها مع بداية الحماية الفرنسية إلى أن أصبحت أول كلية للآداب بعد استقلال المغرب. وقد وضعت هذه القائمة الأستاذة حليمة فرحات وصفت فيها أكثر من 300 مخطوط تعالج العديد من الفنون والمعارف بدءا بالقرآن الكريم وانتهاء بكتب الطب والمنطق. وقد اعتمدت المؤلفة في وصفها للمخطوط عنوانه، مؤلفه، أوله وآخره، نوع الخط، تاريخ النسخ، مسطرته ثم الإشارة إلى مصدر أو مرجع له علاقة بالكتاب. وقد يلاحظ لأول وهلة أن نوعا من الاضطراب يسود هذه القائمة التي تفتقر إلى الكشافات أو المسارد الخاصة بعناوين الكتب أو أسماء المؤلفين.

----------

